# Шейный остеохондроз. Помогите разобраться



## Nurya (22 Мар 2020)

Добрый день. Очень прошу помощи. Мне 39 лет. Проблема с шеей возникла впервые в 28 лет. За эти годы шея болела 1-2 раз в год довольно с сильными обострениями, но все проходило в течение месяца. Мазала мази и занималась фитнесом. Но вот 9 мес назад случилось очередное обострение и до сих пор не проходит.

Что беспокоит: боль справа от основания шеи и все правое плечо и в районе лопатки. При самомассаже чувствую много уплотнений, которые не до конца разминаются, все сильно хрустит. Черные мошки в глазах,  периодически снижается зрение, были головокружения, сейчас постоянно шаткость, немеют руки сильно по ночам, а днём очень слабые. И ещё добавилась недавно боль справа в пояснице и отдаёт в правую ногу. Немеет даже стопа.

Что делала чтобы лечиться. Была уже у пяти неврологов. Пила противовоспалительные, микрорелаксанты. Пью уже второй курс витаминов б и хондропротекторов. Так же витамин д и омегу постоянно. В сентябре 4 сеанса остеопата. В декабре 10 сеансов массажа. Вот только прошла 5 сеансов мануальной терапии. Не помогает ничто.  Хрустит, болит, выводит из равновесия это состояние. Еще у меня гипотериоз, принимаю лтироксин 100 мг. 24 числа иду к эндокринологу ( давно не была). 
Обследования прикрепляю. Очень прошу посоветуйте что делать дальше!


----------



## La murr (22 Мар 2020)

@Nurya, Татьяна, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Nurya (22 Мар 2020)

Прикрепляю снимки мрт


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Мар 2020)

> ..Что беспокоит: боль справа от основания шеи и все правое плечо и в районе лопатки. При самомассаже чувствую много уплотнений, которые не до конца разминаются, все сильно хрустит.


Вполне возможно при такой картине-сколиоз, кифоз шейного отдела.


> ...Черные мошки в глазах,  периодически снижается зрение, были головокружения, сейчас постоянно шаткость,


А как с давлением?


> ...немеют руки сильно по ночам, а днём очень слабые.


Про синдром запястного канала и передней лестничной мышцы прочитали?опишите онемение.


> .... И ещё добавилась недавно боль справа в пояснице и отдаёт в правую ногу. Немеет даже стопа.


Врач смотрел? Показания к МРТ видит?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (22 Мар 2020)

Протрузии в ШОП нет, т.к. выпячивание МПД размером 2 мм является нормой.
Желательно обратиться за помощью к врачу-мануальному терапевту (вертеброневрологу). владеющему мышечными техниками, который установит диагноз и проведёт необходимое лечение.


----------



## Nurya (22 Мар 2020)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Протрузии в ШОП нет, т.к. выпячивание МПД размером 2 мм является нормой.
> Желательно обратиться за помощью к врачу-мануальному терапевту (вертеброневрологу). владеющему мышечными техниками, который установит диагноз и проведёт необходимое лечение.


Не посоветуете кого в СПб?


----------



## Nurya (22 Мар 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вполне возможно при такой картине-сколиоз, кифоз шейного отдела.
> 
> А как с давлением?
> 
> ...


Давление в норме. Оно у меня понижено всегда 110 на 68. Про синдром почитаю. Левая рука просто слабая вся и немеет ночами только кисть. Приходится сжимать разжимать кулак. Так несколько раз за ночь.  С правой рукой сложнее . В январе сильно  болело в области локтя. Так же немеет кисть. Больше мизинец и безымянный. Но в остальных пальцах тоже неприятно. Я много работаю за компьютером. Даже мышку держать неприятно. И в районе правой лопатки болит и как-то тянет.  Мышцы постоянно в тонусе правое плечо. 

Невролог посмотрев рентген поясницы, сказала мрт не надо.

Туннельный синдром имеете ввиду. Да вот мануальный терапевт посоветовал сделать электромиографию конечностей.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Мар 2020)

Nurya написал(а):


> Туннельный синдром имеете ввиду. Да вот мануальный терапевт посоветовал сделать электромиографию конечностей.





> ...Давление в норме. Оно у меня понижено всегда 110 на 68.


Возможная причина. Черные мошки в глазах, периодически снижается зрение, были головокружения, сейчас постоянно шаткость.


> ...Про синдром почитаю. Левая рука просто слабая вся и немеет ночами только кисть. Приходится сжимать разжимать кулак. Так несколько раз за ночь. С правой рукой сложнее . В январе сильно болело в области локтя. Так же немеет кисть. Больше мизинец и безымянный. Но в остальных пальцах тоже неприятно. Я много работаю за компьютером. Даже мышку держать неприятно. И в районе правой лопатки болит и как-то тянет. Мышцы постоянно в тонусе правое плечо.


То есть не позвоночник виноват, а туннельный синдром


> ....Невролог посмотрев рентген поясницы, сказала мрт не надо.


А от чего онемение по ноге? Надо искать. Вариант МРТ и ЭНМГ.


----------



## Nurya (22 Мар 2020)

Спасибо большое за ответ. Сделаю энмг.


----------



## AIR (22 Мар 2020)

Вечер добрый.
Совершенно согласен с доктором Воротынцевым.


Nurya написал(а):


> Не помогает ничто


Вам просто немного не повезло с специалистами... и с неврологам,  и с остеопатом, и с мануальным терапевтом. .. Ситуация достаточно обычная, можно сказать стандартная...  Правда,  из обследований можно дополнительно  сделать рентгеновские снимки шеи с функциональными пробами.
Из-за длительного нахождения в неоптимальной позе, у Вас сформировался сколиоз на нескольких уровнях. Соответственно имеется мышечно-тоническая асимметрия на пояснично-крестцовом уровне,  на шейном уровне. .
Из-за того,  что Вы много работаете за компьютером,  перегружаются справа мышцы шеи, надплечья, над- и вокруг лопатки. Но и это не всё,  укорачиваются малые и большие грудные мышцы в верхних пучках (уровень ключицы и первого-второго ребра,  что очень даже может способствовать онемению в пальцах..  Также онемению может способствовать напряжение в мышцах надплечья и лопатки.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> В январе сильно болело в области локтя


Здесь крепятся мышцы, управляющие работой кисти. Из-за перегрузки они отёкают,  уплотняются и болят..


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Больше мизинец и безымянный. Но в остальных пальцах тоже неприятно. Я много работаю за компьютером. Даже мышку держать неприятно


В области запястья-кисти противоположные места прикрепления мышц предплечья. . Они перегружаются не только в месте прикрепления в области локтя, но и в области кисти.. Напряжение и отечность поддавливают проходящие рядом нервные веточки..


Nurya написал(а):


> Черные мошки в глазах, периодически снижается зрение, были головокружения, сейчас постоянно шаткость,


При длительной работе за компьютером часто перегружаются мышцы стабилизаторы положения головы в пространстве и возникают мышечно-тонические нарушения на кранио-вертебральном уровне. Также имеется непрямолинейный ход позвоночных артерий.  Сочетание этих фактов может влиять на нервное сплетение позвоночных артерий с соответствующими проявлениями. .


Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Желательно обратиться за помощью к врачу-мануальному терапевту (вертеброневрологу). владеющему мышечными техниками, который установит диагноз и проведёт необходимое лечение.


Поэтому, если найдется такой специалист, с достаточной квалификации и опытом работы, то он со всем разберётся , поработает и покажет нужные упражнения.


----------



## Nurya (23 Мар 2020)

@AIR, спасибо большое за ответ! Проблема как раз в том,  как найти этого врача.. Может посоветуете в СПб?


----------



## AIR (23 Мар 2020)

Так как профильных клиник очень мало, то и найти такого специалиста очень сложно..


----------



## Nurya (23 Мар 2020)

А Вы в Москве? Вы можете помочь?


----------



## AIR (23 Мар 2020)

Nurya написал(а):


> А Вы в Москве?


Ну даа..


Nurya написал(а):


> Вы можете помочь?


Вроде это мой  профиль..


----------



## Nurya (23 Мар 2020)

А сколько нужно сеансов? И по времени сколько займёт?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Мар 2020)

> Добрый день. Подскажите, пжл, где найти гимнастику при правостороннем сколиозе 1 ст.
> Я правильно поняла что у меня правосторонний?)) Плечо правое вроде бы ниже. И стянута вся правая часть. И по ренгену правосторонний сколиоз 1 ст. Как я понимаю тренировать и растягивать надо правую часть?



А зачем гимнастика от сколиоза? Она нужна чтобы стало красивее?
Или у Вас не болит и вам нужно для красоты?


> И так красивее некуда)) болит вся правая часть спины. Когда иду, чувствую перекос таза и правое плечо хочется тянуть вверх. Я подумала, может это сколиоз дает мне проблему. Мышцы справа все спазмированы, хочется их растянуть.


Мышцы спазмированны и болят.
Мышцы надо лечить.
Лечить в том числе и при помощи ЛФК. 
Лфк при боли зависит от причины и силы боли. 
Сколиоз не причина боли, но фактор дополнительно определяющий время, сторону, силу боли.
ЛФК есть тут на форуме и поэтапное и по ощущениям.
Есть три уровня лфк: Лечебное, Восстановительное и Тренировочное.
При боли надо начинать с лечебного.

Поскольку гимнастика при сколиоза не создавалась с целью лечения боли в спине, а с целью стабилизации и уменьшение сколиоза, то ее можно применять на восстановительном этапе, это когда не больно выполнять лечебный этап.
Лечебную гимнастику нашли?

В личку сброшу ЛФК при сколиозе 1 ст. В нем 70% симметрично и 30 ассиметрично, но повторюсь, рекомендую ее начинать после лечебной.


----------



## Nurya (23 Мар 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, лечебную нашла, буду признательна за ЛФК при сколиозе.

У меня кстати не сильно болит, то есть нигде не зажимает, подвижность хорошая. Может  мне сразу гимнастику в ремиссии делать? Или лучше все равно начинать с лечебной?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Мар 2020)

Nurya написал(а):


> У меня кстати не сильно болит, то есть нигде не зажимает, подвижность хорошая. Может  мне сразу гимнастику в ремиссии делать? Или лучше все равно начинать с лечебной?


А что правильно сперва пиво, потом водку или водку, а потом пиво.


----------



## AIR (23 Мар 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, обычно водку пивом запивают☝Пора бы Вам знать, по долгу службы..


Nurya написал(а):


> А сколько нужно сеансов? И по времени сколько займёт?


Обычно раз 5-7 через 2-3 дня (идеальный интервал), но если лабильная нервная система и достаточно длительный процесс,  то может и до 10.


----------



## Nurya (23 Мар 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А что правильно сперва пиво, потом водку или водку, а потом пиво.


Лучше не мешать))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Мар 2020)

AIR написал(а):


> Обычно водку пивом запивают☝Пора бы Вам знать, по долгу службы..


Так я же про "как правильно", а не про "как лучше".


Nurya написал(а):


> Лучше не мешать))


А если надо, то надо по порядку.


----------



## Nurya (24 Мар 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, ок. Спасибо. Буду пробовать.


----------



## Nurya (1 Апр 2020)

Добавляю ренген грудного отдела. Подскажите, пжл, есть серьёзные проблемы? Нужно может мрт сделать?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Апр 2020)

Снимки покажите.
Остеохондроз - по возрасту.
Остеохондропатия - скорее, врожденная особенность.
Сколиоз - сочетание врожденной особенности и жизненных нагрузок.
МРТ всегда хорошо, но прямых показаний нет.


----------



## Nurya (1 Апр 2020)

Не дали снимки, только заключение.  Гормоны и кровь тоже все в норме. Остается только гимнастику делать?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Апр 2020)

Nurya написал(а):


> Остается только гимнастику делать?


Гимнастику с постепенным наращивание нагрузок от лечебной к тренировочной.
И программы профилактического лечения по типу санаторно-курортного лечения 1-2 раза год.


----------



## Nurya (1 Апр 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо!


----------

